# Carsen Wip



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I've just recently taken up painting again after a 15yrs of nothing.... so hopefully things will just get better and better.

So I started this thread to get some comments of my work. Anything goes... good, bad, nice, ugly or what ever.. k: The idea is to use the comments as guidelines for better paint jobs in the future. :shok:

So far I've done no basing, but I will after I've studied and tried out some of the techniques.

Two servitors
















Blood Priest (without backpack) <-- Link









Some Gretchins <-- Link


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Bloody Hell!!! Thats some damn fine painting!! Especially after not doing it for 15yrs :shok:.

Sadly I can't think of any critism at all! but once you get your base style sorted they will be even better. Would do what I did to try out different bases. just make some empty bases and go nuts


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

very nice painting indeed after a 15 year hiatus. Skin tones are fantastic, the metal areas are nice and grubby (as I imagine a servitor would be) and the use of the vibrant primary colors for the clothing really adds some fantastic contrast. Sadly, and I don't know if it is my computer or your links, the pictures of the Blood Priest and the Gretchin aren't showing up. 

All in all great work!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Edit: Server was down... and the unregularity in showing pics were my buffer... *ashamed*
Hopefully it will be up anytime....


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Thant's some nice painted servitors. And You are sure that they are not going to be a part of an army ? Or a piece of an army, just to have some background and such. That could also have some influence on the way you are going to base your minies. Some debries from the enemy they are fighting, showing up on the bases. Or if it is in a city, the urban details show.
Anyway looking forward to see more from your hand.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Zodd said:


> And You are sure that they are not going to be a part of an army ? Or a piece of an army, just to have some background and such. That could also have some influence on the way you are going to base your minies.


Well... To be honest I just agreed to join a small tournament this autum (2x 2x 750pts) into which I will paint a small Space Wolf army. But it's to early to say whether I can use them or not. But I'll make sure to post the progress

Anyway, they were used as training material, and will be used again the same way when I start basing. :grin:


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

The server is up and running again and so are the pictures.. :wink:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

After 15 years that is some really nice stuff, hell after 15 days that is some really nice stuff. Keep posting! I want to see more.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

This was my first try of an asphalt base.

I use sand as base and then green stuff ripped in to 'flakes' and fitted together.
The lines are freehanded as I have no resources here currently to make them straighter.

Suggestions of changes? And yes, the helmet are to be painted (as a blood angel helmet)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice, simple, and effective basing man! I really like how it turned out.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

that base is excelent is it just black


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Great painting and really nice yet simple base. I'm going to have to try it out sometime, if not for a base, then for terrain.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

First off, welcome back to the hobby. Second that is an awesome job you have done so far with the painting. Lastly you did a great job on the base, will that be the theme for most of your army?


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> First off, welcome back to the hobby. Second that is an awesome job you have done so far with the painting. Lastly you did a great job on the base, will that be the theme for most of your army?


Thx man. 
So far I have only painted a few figures that looked fun to paint. I have much to learn and long list of things to try out... :rtfm:

Well... To be honest I have not began to plan what the theme should be. 
The army will be a small 750p SpaceWolves and as my painting style (so far) has been a rather clean one, I guess the bases will be the same. I will probably NOT base them with mud or snow, but rather continue with the urban look. I have ordered a package of marines and they should be in my mailbox in a week or two.

Anyway.... I will definitely let you guys follow the progress...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow man grats on the nice minis after 15 years. I wouldn't worry about the straightness of the lines on the asphalt seeing as in real life those lines are rarely perfect so it adds character to it. I'll be watching out for more of your work best of luck!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That base and the painting is very awesome, I also look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I know it's not much to show... but I quickly added some colors to the helmet. Color really gave the base a nice touch.








Doing this and started to paint a group of Death Company made me start to think of how to highlight black and red (blood red)?? :ireful2:

I started a small thread regarding this : http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93829
Maybe you like to have a look at it?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! I just posted on one of your threads...unaware that you had pics of your recent work up. VERY nice work! The urban base is awesome...must keep the idea in my mind for reference


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

The base is awesome... thanks for the idea... + rep

Mini's look great... I really like the priest... The servitors look a little shiny... but that could just be the photo... regardless, great work...

Welcome back


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great job on the base mate, however the bottem of the hilt, the thunder hammer, appears cocked where you joined the two pieces? Is it just me or is it the angle?


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

CLT40k said:


> The base is awesome... thanks for the idea... + rep
> Welcome back


Thanx. :grin:
I found a more complexed/advanced tutorial on the tube. But I simplified the whole idea leaving out some of the stuff. But for being one of the first bases I ever built I am satisfied. However I guess they will be more and more complexed as my painting skills get better.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great job on the base mate, however the bottem of the hilt, the thunder hammer, appears cocked where you joined the two pieces? Is it just me or is it the angle?


Ohh... you are absolutely right. I don't know what happened during gluing but i'll fix it with some more glue or green stuff... I can't hide anything from you guys huh?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

LOL...ohh I'm not that much of a nit-picker, it just jumped out at me right when I looked at it :grin:


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I had to try out some of the thing I read last night... 
Again, I'm sorry for the quality of the picture... After summer when I'm back at home I can take better pictures with a proper camera and setup. :gamer2:

The sand on the base is not dry yet, so I couldn't paint that. :angry:
The whole mini was painted in 2.5h

Comments?


----------

